# wrinkle free chef jackets?



## panda (Sep 18, 2018)

urgent, i just started a new position and it's going to take 3-4 weeks to get new jackets in from the company. i need to have something in the meantime. i'm used to having in house laundry service. i hate ironing and id rather not have to take jackets to the dry cleaners every week. are there any wrinkle free options available that i could order overnight from amazon?


----------



## panda (Sep 18, 2018)

thinking of this: happy chef modern fit short sleeve
but the sizing has me perplexed. i wear a 42 which according to the sizing chart would be a medium but i am more of a 43 and large is 44-46 which i would be afraid would be too loose. then again i could wash it with hot water and it will shrink?


----------



## bkultra (Sep 18, 2018)

Wait someone promoted you? W*T*F


----------



## brooksie967 (Sep 18, 2018)

panda said:


> thinking of this: happy chef modern fit short sleeve
> but the sizing has me perplexed. i wear a 42 which according to the sizing chart would be a medium but i am more of a 43 and large is 44-46 which i would be afraid would be too loose. then again i could wash it with hot water and it will shrink?



Unless you're a bearded chef with sleeve tattoos I don't think this shirt will work for you.


----------



## Gregmega (Sep 18, 2018)

panda said:


> urgent, i just started a new position and it's going to take 3-4 weeks to get new jackets in from the company. i need to have something in the meantime. i'm used to having in house laundry service. i hate ironing and id rather not have to take jackets to the dry cleaners every week. are there any wrinkle free options available that i could order overnight from amazon?



Panda Lost Car Army does a line of wrinkle free.


----------



## Jfotog (Sep 18, 2018)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Wrinkle+free+chef+jacket

Or

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=wrinkle+free+chef+jacket


----------



## panda (Sep 18, 2018)

thank you gregski but which one? there's so many!!

LOL @ bearded full sleeve comment. i'm assuming cause first picture in the link is to the black and grey version, oh hell no, white jackets only!!

my last ones were company provided bragard one https://www.bragardusa.com/chef-jacket/grand-chef-jacket-short-sleeve.html
they're awesome but i certainly wouldnt spend that out of pocket, lol.


----------



## panda (Sep 18, 2018)

ended up getting the happy chef one, and also one from chef works https://www.chefworks.com/ewcv/palermo-executive-chef-coat


----------



## ecchef (Sep 19, 2018)

I hate Happy Chef. But I love ChefWorks.
Give us an update on how they work out, Panda.
I'm in the midst of trying to spec new uniforms for my crew.


----------



## panda (Sep 19, 2018)

What do you dislike about happychef ones? 
Will do.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 20, 2018)

Quality. I’ve had several different models. Loose threads, uneven seams, just general overall q/c issues.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 20, 2018)

I’ve found plenty of value in the $25-35 price point w chefworks. Chefwear coats starting with the 5 Star and up can be quite nice, but wasn’t really down with 4 Star and below. 
Uncommon threads and happy chef are beater coats in my experience. Maybe the high end happy chef stuff is nicer. But cmon, how much quality could a brand called happy chef really deliver?


----------



## panda (Sep 23, 2018)

this one looks pretty good. anyone familiar with this brand?
https://www.newchef.com/ncfstore/pc...e-Seersucker-Fabric-509p5778.htm#.W6d2wohRdhE

the chefworks one came in and it is huge, my size is inbetween med and L apparently lol
it appears to be good quality with solid stitching, but the material is really heavy. i prefer a lighter jacket, i may just shell out for this one
https://www.chefworks.com/ecss/capri-premium-cotton-chef-coat


----------



## Sleep (Sep 24, 2018)

I have a few 100% cotton jackets and hate them because they get really wrinkly and are painful to iron.

The chefworks montreal is the most popular jacket in our kitchen. It's my favourite at the moment. It's comfortable, very light, well priced, and looks neat.


----------



## panda (Sep 24, 2018)

yes, my top end bragard ones are 100% cotton and they wrinkle like hell!! the chefworks capri one is a proprietary synthetic cotton, also claims to be wrinkle resistant which is the feature i care most about lol, i refuse to have to iron this sh1t.


----------



## Gregmega (Sep 24, 2018)

I’ve always used Braggard Grand Chef, hands down the most comfortable for me, but an absolute nightmare unless you have a good linen service. One of my old sous is convinced that lost car is the future... but I’m with you, chef coats are only one color. White. [emoji851]


----------



## panda (Sep 24, 2018)

grand chef is what my previous employer provided me and also had in house linen service. was great but i dont have that luxury any more hence search for wrinkle resistant comfortable coats. i am leaning toward the chefworks capri at the moment.


----------



## panda (Sep 25, 2018)

re: lost car
this one is neat, i like that it has vents on the side instead of on the back. https://www.lostcarchefapparel.com/product/snapper/

i'm just gonna order one of each of these ones that interest me and do a 'chef coat shoot-out' lol
which ever one i like best i'll get a whole set with embroidery. there goes my new knife budget.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 25, 2018)

you going to cough up more info on the new job?


----------



## panda (Sep 26, 2018)

so the happy chef one came in, and it's freaking perfect!!! being way cheaper than all the other ones i'm looking at is icing on the cake. was also going to pick up newchef 'prince' and lost car 'snapper' but there's no need, we've already found a winner. i love the material, it's the sporty moisture wicking stuff, basically nike dry-fit for chefs. super pumped about this i dunno if my excitement is getting through via text, haha. definitely going to order a whole set of these. now i'm curious about their chef pants, hoping it's the same material and also has vents. currently using chef works cool vent ones.
i am also awaiting arrival of chefworks capri due on friday.

here is the link to the happy chef one in case anyone else is interested.
https://happychef.com/cookcool-modern-fit-chef-coat-ss.html?ref=category


----------



## panda (Sep 30, 2018)

so i have to rescind what i said earlier about the happy chef one because we have a new winner, chef works capri. turns out the stretchy lycra material of the happy chef is not all that breathable, it made me sweat MORE. i mean i guess its doing what its supposed to, wicking sweat away from your skin and bringing it outside the jacket but i dont care for that effect too much. for me 100% cotton is more comfortable. the cw capri is pretty much same as bragard grand chef, same tapered form fitting cut also, only difference is the material is some proprietary cotton blend. i read that it runs large so i ordered a size below what my normal is and it fits perfect.


----------



## Sleep (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice! Are the buttons on the Capri sewn-on or removable?


----------



## panda (Sep 30, 2018)

Sewn on
Also, it's twenty bucks cheaper if you order from Amazon.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 14, 2018)

Over the years I’ve found ChefWorks hard to beat. Comfortable and they last forever.
My absolute favorites are made by a Japanese company called Seven Uniform. Picked up a few in Kappabashi when I was there last. They almost have a canvas-like feel to them, but they’ve not stiff and scratchy and get better once broken in. Sizing is a little tricky though; I normally wear a large, but my Sevens are 4X which are damn hard to find.

Looks like our AGM picked out our new uniforms for us. Of course, never asked for input. Knowing how cheap these guys are, I’m dreading their arrival. I’ll continue to wear my old ones until I get ‘written up’.


----------



## panda (Nov 14, 2018)

month and a half later, still LOVE the capri jacket. can't recommend these enough. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002YP8EVG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
these run a little large, so order a size below what you normally wear.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 18, 2018)

That Capre jacket looks nice. Just ordered a white short sleeve jacket from Chef Uniforms they had a pineapple wearing sunglasses logo I could not resist.


----------



## panda (Nov 18, 2018)

lol, so you.


----------



## Alexec (Nov 26, 2018)

Chefworks is my go to.
When it comes for pants I use customs or aussiechef ones.


----------

